# Starting Jujutsu



## Necro (Mar 21, 2010)

Hey, i'm starting jujutsu soon and was wondering what kind of things i should practice at home, since my local dojo only has practices twice a week i feel like i should be practicing at home but things like throws or locks is kind of hard to do alone, not to mention my room is kinda small so i don't really have room for a punching bag.

also an somewhat unrelated question is that i'm slightly worried about move names, even though i'm studying japanese, i have problems remembering the names of moves and more specifically which moves they refer to.

Also, i was wondering if anyone knew what i should do about my left side, my right has always been pretty good but my left, both hit and kick tend to to kind of come from the side rather than straight which gives me problems when trying to do left-sided kicks and hits.

Does anyone have any experience with the connelly line of dojo's unfortunately that's all they have in my area?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Chris Parker (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi,

To begin with, the term "jujutsu" can be very generic, essentially refering to a wide range of (predominantly) unarmed or lightly armed combative methods. Initially used to refer to old systems, it is also used fairly frequently with more modern systems, which I believe Connelly Jujutsu is.

It can incorporate little to no striking or kicking, or be based almost exclusively on such actions. As a result, it is rather difficult to tell you what you should be practicing, it's like asking what you should practice as you are taking up a musical instrument (without saying which one!). Even if we just say "scales", that is not the case if the instrument is drums, for instance.

You say that you are about to begin training, meaning that you haven't as of yet, correct? I would personally not be too worried about remembering all the names, or which side is stronger right now, you have plenty of time for both to develop. As for what to practice, that, along with every other question you have posted here, are best answered by your instructor. They will know what they feel are the best home-training methods for their system, and will be best able to address any individual issues you may have as well.

All the best with your training.


----------



## Necro (Mar 21, 2010)

should probably have added some info about myself, i'm 24, slightly overweight and only 5'2 (round 160cm).

From what i was told about connelly jujutsu it was developed as a kind of practical form which gets rid of flashy moves like high kicks, but other than that i've never actually read about anyone taking it so was wondering if anyone actually had experience with it.


----------



## Chris Parker (Mar 21, 2010)

As a rule, jujutsu never had "flashy" moves, high kicks, or anything of the like. So they weren't there to be removed. The systems techniques (whether the founder of a particular school had this as a factor or not) originally developed for combating people in armour, while wearing it yourself. That is a main reason why the majority of jujutsu (and most Japanese) systems are more focused on grappling (stand-up grappling here), with very little in the way of striking. High kicks and the like just aren't possible in armour. 

If you want to take that as a comment about what you were told about this particular style, you can. A quick web search showed little more than someone who does a lot of seminars, but almost no details about what he actually teaches. In other words, I would be highly cautious about venturing there, but in the end, it is the instructor more than the system, so it may be great for you. But to say that the flashy high kicks have been removed is not a good sign to my mind, as they don't exist in jujutsu in the first place.

And while we appreciate the added info, it still doesn't change the answer. Your instructor is the best person to ask what you should be training at home, especially if you haven't actually started yet, there is nothing we can offer.


----------



## Necro (Mar 21, 2010)

i should probably mention that they didn't specifically say high kicks  that was just the first thing that came to mind, when i went to see the presentation about jujtsu a few months ago, all they really said was that it focuses on practical techniques that are useful in a real fight but didn't really get into which ones.

I'm kind of cautious as i haven't found anyone else who does this style and finding info on it is kind of hard but unless i go really far away there isn't much choice as the connelly dojo is like 5-10 minute walk from my house compared to the other styles such as hontai yoshin ryu jujutsu which is almost 2 hours away[FONT=Verdana,Helvetica,sans-serif][/FONT]


----------



## Chris Parker (Mar 21, 2010)

If it was me, Hontai Yoshin. No question. But then again, I love the old systems, not necessarily the most practical of all choices, but I love 'em! And Hontai Yoshin Ryu is an incredible system. I would advise to go to both, koryu (very old Japanese arts) are not easy to come by, and by the accounts of others, a 2 hour drive is a mere inconvenience for the opportunity to study such a system. Many travel to Japan with just the hopes of gaining entry to watch a class, let alone be permitted to study.


----------



## Necro (Mar 21, 2010)

oh definetly the original japanese systems would be my first choice, but the distance is a big problem, say it starts at say 7pm id have to leave home at around 4pm just to get there on time, compared to this place which is a walk to my sisters school.

so as long as this place isn't completely bad i'd rather take this connelly one.


----------



## Tanaka (May 22, 2010)

Necro said:


> i should probably mention that they didn't specifically say high kicks  that was just the first thing that came to mind, when i went to see the presentation about jujtsu a few months ago, all they really said was that it focuses on practical techniques that are useful in a real fight but didn't really get into which ones.
> 
> I'm kind of cautious as i haven't found anyone else who does this style and finding info on it is kind of hard but unless i go really far away there isn't much choice as the connelly dojo is like 5-10 minute walk from my house compared to the other styles such as hontai yoshin ryu jujutsu which is almost 2 hours away



Wow you seriously have a Koryu art that close to you?
I wouldn't even second guess that. I would definitely go for the Hontai Yoshin Ryu


----------



## repz (May 22, 2010)

I used to take my winter coat and stuff it with clothes to make a human body when I was alone with no training partners. If you have kids, put their doll or toy inside the jacket to serve as a head. You cann even go further and get some jogging pants, fill that one with clothes. Tie all ends, if you want you can also put winter gloves and stuff them and tie them to the sleeve. Try to find a way to hang the body but still be able to be released (I used to tie it to my bed). And from there I would work on techniques. I worked on throws (soft, because you will break it open), I would have them grab me and would work on wrist technqiues, even ground grappling. Sometimes I would just tie the jacket to the wall tight, and work on throws halfway, same way judoka use elastic bands to work on throw technique.

Just close your door, you dont want someone walking in while you are working on mount escapes. That would look just wrong...


----------



## WesternCiv (Jun 25, 2010)

It's just like sports - practice the fundamentals.  Rolls, breakfalls, blocks.

The "kewl" stuff will come in class but it's all built on the fundamentals.  Master them and the rest will come easier.

If your starting out a bit overweight (as I did when I started) continued practicing of the rolls and breakfalls in particular will help you get in shape much quicker.

Good luck.


----------



## baron (Jun 25, 2010)

When I was studying Dan Zan Ryu I worked my core muscles and practiced yoga for limbering my spine and stretching.  Being flexable is a great asset. Due to taking a lot of throws you need to be limber to protect your self, because in a split second you can end up paralyzed or injured.


----------



## Gaius Julius Caesar (Jul 1, 2010)

Back when we were doing Daito Ryu, whenever someone sakes Sensei Kiyama "What should I do to make my Jujutsu better?" he would say " Ukemi, Ukemi, Ukemi."

 Beisde learning to take falls and rolls to survive jujutsu training it also builds alot of the attributes for offensive Jujutsu. You lean alot about balance and the breaking of.

 So do easy stuff on the grass (Sand is great but you get it in everything) or invest in a good mat for home or the yard.

 Also go through the motions of your techniques at home. A good thing to do is emulate the attack and then freeze at the point where Nage would do his respons. Now put your shoes along side your feet and leave them there. Now use the shoes as a distance index as you sahdow box your technique. (It's alos made me very good at pinning peoples feet with mine, a time hom\nored fighting technique in MA and good old street fighting.


----------

